# Einbau zusätzlicher Grafikkarte möglich? Lenovo



## Crysis nerd (31. August 2013)

*Einbau zusätzlicher Grafikkarte möglich? Lenovo*

Hallo ihr,

ich habe auf meiner elendig langen Suche dieses Notebook hier gefunden: Campuspoint - ThinkPad® University L530 2475A25 - Notebooks für Studenten
Und es ist fast exakt das, was ich suche bis auf EINE Sache: Die Grafkkarte. Ich hätte gerne etwas im Bereich GeForce GT 740M oder GT 635M.
Ist es wohl möglich dort *irgendwie* (!!) eine zusätzliche Grafikkarte einbauen zu lassen?

Sonst: Was ist mit externen Grafikkarten? 

Sonst sonst: Habt ihr andere ähnliche Notebooks gesehen?

Danke!
Grüße
Lukas


----------



## Jeanboy (1. September 2013)

*AW: Einbau zusätzlicher Grafikkarte möglich? Lenovo*

Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass man eine interne Graka nachrüsten kann.

Und externe Grafikkarten gibt es nur mit Thunderbolt

Wie wäre es mit diesem Notebook?

ASUS X75VB-TY047H (90NB00Q1-M00640) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Besser wäre es, wenn du uns sagst, welche Eckdaten dein Notebook erfüllen sollte, dann können wir zusammen nach einem geeigneten Gerät schauen 

Wieso eine dedizierte Graka? Die GT635 ist kaum besser als die HD4000


----------



## Crysis nerd (1. September 2013)

*AW: Einbau zusätzlicher Grafikkarte möglich? Lenovo*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Besser wäre es, wenn du uns sagst, welche Eckdaten dein Notebook erfüllen sollte, dann können wir zusammen nach einem geeigneten Gerät schauen


Ich hatte hier vor ein paar Tagen einen Thread eröffnet, da hat keiner geantwortet... wahrscheinlich weil ich zu viel Anforderungen stelle 
See: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...dium-photoshop-cad-1440-900-16-bis-450-a.html

Inzwischen hab ich mich aber schon weiter informiert und schon eine große Vergleichstabelle angefertigt.
Look here: http://sebi707.de/downloads/files/0003622/Notebooks.png

EDIT: Hier die Tabelle zum klickern https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akr9n96WjspWdFlXSUZHU0dlVTZXVF9GTjVYRnZfaFE&usp=sharing

Das sind derzeit alle die so in dem Preisrahmen in Frage kommen....



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Wieso eine dedizierte Graka? Die GT635 ist kaum besser als die HD4000


Naja gut GT635 war eventuell ein blödes Beispiel. Aber sowas in Richtung GT 740M meine ich. Sie (erwähnte Freundin aus dem anderen Thread) möchte nämlich auch Spiele spielen usw... und das wäre halt blöd. Crysis 2 z.B. geht mit HD4000 garnicht. Und wer weiß was die nächsten Jahre so rauskommt.
Klar Spiele is schon eine große Anforderung, aber naja...


----------



## SilentMan22 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Einbau zusätzlicher Grafikkarte möglich? Lenovo*

Nein, es ist nicht möglich dort eine andere Grafikkarte einzubauen. Und externe lafuen nur über Thunderbolt.


----------



## Jeanboy (1. September 2013)

*AW: Einbau zusätzlicher Grafikkarte möglich? Lenovo*

Wird das Budget wegen der Grafikkarte erhöht oder bleibt es trotzdem so niedrig?

Das Problem ist wirklich, dass es kaum 15 Zöller mit hohen Auflösungen gibt (wie du schon richtig erkannt hast).

Wären 17 Zoll ein Problem? (Wegen Größe/niedrige Akkulaufzeit)


Das nächste Problem, was ich sehe, ist, dass die nicht wirklich für umfangreiche CAT/Photoshop Arbeiten ausgelegt sind.
Natürlich laufen die Programme, aber ab einer gewissen Größe relativ langsam 


Ein Heimpc kommt nicht in Frage? (-> Braucht sie in der Uni wirklich ein Notebook zum Arbeiten oder kann sie auch alles zuhause erledigen?)


z.B. könnte man dieses Notebook nehmen:

http://geizhals.de/acer-aspire-v3-571g-53238g50maii-nx-m6aeg-016-a911925.html
http://www.dell.com/de/p/inspiron-15r-se-7520/pd?oc=cn15s10&model_id=inspiron-15r-se-7520

Dafür muss halt das Budget erhöht werden :/


Edit:

Oder deine Freundin kauft sich für Zuhause einen Monitor und für die Uni ein Notebook mit niedrigerer Auflösung


----------



## Crysis nerd (1. September 2013)

*AW: Einbau zusätzlicher Grafikkarte möglich? Lenovo*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wirklich, dass es kaum 15 Zöller mit hohen Auflösungen gibt (wie du schon richtig erkannt hast).
> Wären 17 Zoll ein Problem? (Wegen Größe/niedrige Akkulaufzeit)


Ja, was ich super blöde finde :/ Smartphones haben schon lange eine deutlich größere DPI und die PCs und Notebooks rücken nur langsam oder garnicht nach...
Sie meinte 17 Zoll wären auch oke, wenn das sein muss. Aber ich bin halt trotzdem der Meinung, dass 15 Zoll viel besser wäre... Man unterschätzt das immer wie viel größer einem 17 Zoll dann doch vorkommen.



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Das nächste Problem, was ich sehe, ist, dass die nicht wirklich für umfangreiche CAT/Photoshop Arbeiten ausgelegt sind.
> Natürlich laufen die Programme, aber ab einer gewissen Größe relativ langsam
> Ein Heimpc kommt nicht in Frage? (-> Braucht sie in der Uni wirklich ein Notebook zum Arbeiten oder kann sie auch alles zuhause erledigen?)


Klar bei Photoshop und CAT (CAD?) profitiert man von jedem Krümelchen Leistung. Aber dass man bei so einem Budget Kompromisse eingehen muss, ist recht klar. Und man kann mitCPUs in der Leistungsklasse i3-3110M schon etwas anfangen denke ich. Was Heim PC angeht werde ich mal fragen, aber ich denke, dass Notebook schon bevorzugt wird.



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Wird das Budget wegen der Grafikkarte erhöht oder bleibt es trotzdem so niedrig?
> [...]
> z.B. könnte man dieses Notebook nehmen:
> Acer Aspire V3-571G-53238G50Maii (NX.M6AEG.016) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


Vorher war das Budget bei 400 Euro.. jetzt "schon" 500, ich weiß noch nicht. Allerdings sind die Notebooks echt deutlich über 500.



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Edit: Oder deine Freundin kauft sich für Zuhause einen Monitor und für die Uni ein Notebook mit niedrigerer Auflösung


Auch eine Idee. Werde ich mal vorschlagen. Obwohl das Geld-technisch sicher nicht so viel besser ist...

Danke jedenfalls für die Notebookvorschläge, nehme aber gerne noch weitere entgegen ^_^


----------



## Jeanboy (1. September 2013)

*AW: Einbau zusätzlicher Grafikkarte möglich? Lenovo*

Natürlich heißt es CAD, war gestern zu spät für mich 



17 Zoll und unter 500 Euro:

geizhals.de/lenovo-g780-m848dge-a852935.html
ASUS X75VC-TY010H (90NB0241-M01400) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

17 Zoll und 500 Euro:

Lenovo G780, Core i3-2328M, 8GB RAM, 500GB (M84A8GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS F75VC-TY142H (90NB0241-M02080) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

17 Zoll und 545:

ASUS X75VB-TY047H (90NB00Q1-M00640) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


15 Zoll, niedrige Auflösung:

Toshiba Satellite C50-A-180 schwarz (PSCGAE-04300XGR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI CX61-i530M245FD (0016GB-SKU5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

+ 

ASUS VW199D, 19" (90LMC7101T00001C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
AOC e2066Sn, 20" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BenQ GW2255, 21.5" (9H.LA2LA.TPE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS VH228D, 21.5" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

(Wobei man bei Monitoren gerne auch in der Bucht etc. gucken kann, da gibt es viele günstige gebrauchte Monitore)


----------



## Crysis nerd (7. September 2013)

*AW: Einbau zusätzlicher Grafikkarte möglich? Lenovo*

Sorry, dass ich so spät antworte. Wir haben uns jez doch für das Notebook von Lenovo entschieden (im ersten Post). Danke aber trotzdem für deine Vorschläge!


----------



## iTzZent (8. September 2013)

*AW: Einbau zusätzlicher Grafikkarte möglich? Lenovo*

Hallo,

eine zusätzliche Grafikkarte kannst du nicht einbauen, aber du kannst dennoch eine zusätzliche Grafikkarte betreiben. Das wäre denn eine eGPU und dies wird über den ExpressCard Slot geregelt. Mehr dazu erfährst du hier: Erfahrungsbericht [PE4H] externe Grafikkarte für das Notebook - ComputerBase Forum

Notebookgrafikkarten kann man nur bei reinen Gamingnotebooks wechseln (einige MSI Barebones, einige Clevo Barebones).


----------

